# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  External staircase handrail

## artme

I have tried the net but not found a satisfactory answers. 
Can anyone tell me the design parameters for a handrail to go with a 16 step external saircase? 
I need to know minimu height of rail, space between ballustrades and at how many points I need to anchor the whole assembly to the stair case. 
I will have the bottom post anchored in cncrete and the top will be welded to the landing post.

----------


## danielhobby

Hi,the minimum height for handrail on stair is 865mm vertically from any given nose and the maximum space allowed anywhere on stair balustrade or balcony is 125mm,this size is applicable to spaces between treads as well if it is an open stair.These dimensions are applied to the millimetre and i often make the handrail height 900mm or more.As far as the balustrade rigidity is concerned it must withstand minimum impact of 1100 kn without failing.Over a lineal length of aprox5.7metres i would think you would need a solid baluster every 1000 or so if the bottom is cast in concrete and the top is solidly fixed to a post or turns a corner.cheers danny.

----------


## ringtail

Directly from the 2010 BCA -  
No less than  865mm measured from the nosing of the tread.
No less than  1000 mm above the floor of any access path,balcony,landing.- transition zone permitted between stairs and landing.
Balustrade gap to be 125 mm or less ( with timber, different for cable) so a 125 mm sphere can not pass through. 
Makes no reference to number of vertical supports ( posts or fixing points) every 1200 is ok to support a bottom rail 
What material do you want to use - this has a big effect on design.

----------


## artme

Thanks Ringtail. 
Will be made entirely from Steel. 
Staircase itself is timber on metal stretchers and tread supports.

----------

